# [VB6] Erstellen einer MDB-Datei?



## Fisco (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab ein Problem, ich kapier es einfach nicht wie man in VB6 eine mdb erzeugen lässt bzw wie man es programmieren soll bzw kann?! Kann mir vlt wer helfen

ich mach sowas zum ersten mal  hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, danke im voraus

Greetz
Fisco


----------



## wincnc (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, schau mal hier nach:
Datenbanken und Tabellen mit ADOX erstellen (ADO)


----------



## Fisco (20. Dezember 2007)

dankeschön! funktioniert alles!


----------

